# My paint doe, Lots of Dots



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

This is my paint doe that I got after my barn fire. She is 100% and very sweet. I am taking her to a show this weekend and excited. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chunky chunky! Nice doe 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's breathtaking!!  Love her! Good luck at the show!


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I need to steal her! :shocked: :shocked: :lol: What herd is she from? 

Good luck at the show, she looks awesome!


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Westfall Boer goats. They live in Ohio. Look them up on the web.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think I need to steal her! :shocked: :shocked: :lol: What herd is she from?
> 
> Good luck at the show, she looks awesome!


Too late ! I'm already stealing her! :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! She's gorgeous! Mind my asking what show? There's one going on this weekend fairly close to me that I may or may not attend. (To watch. Not show. I don't have a show doe and my buck is in no shape right now.)


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Umm it is Thursday I don't know where I am tagging along with some people. It is in Indiana.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh okay. Not the one I'm talking about then. But she's a beautiful doe, good luck! I'm sure you'll do great with that beauty.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's beautiful, and so THICK! Good luck at your show


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

She got Grand Champion meat doe


Eden Kay


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!!!! Congrats !!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She should do really well at the show. There is nothing to criticize. :-D


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Alright!


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks


Eden Kay


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! she's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! That's awesome, knew she would do well!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Pictures from the show??


----------

